# Sega Hard Girls



## mrtofu (Apr 10, 2014)

deleted


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 10, 2014)

*backs slowly out of thread, hand totally not on knife stashed in back holster.*


----------



## Gahars (Apr 10, 2014)

Hard girls? What is this, /d/?


----------



## Arras (Apr 10, 2014)

What is this even.. oh well, at least I know where that one guy got his avatar from now.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm sure Foxi4 Sega would enjoy this fully


----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2014)

Must be one of the rules of the internet. "If it exists, some mangaka will make a -tan out of it." 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moe_anthropomorphism


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 10, 2014)

And I thought I had seen everything.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'm sure Foxi4 Sega would enjoy this fully


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 10, 2014)

That's nice, I think I'll go outside and start yelling "serenity now".


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 10, 2014)

What, no one's made a joke about Hard Guys yet?
I don't know if Foxi's counts.


----------



## MushGuy (Apr 10, 2014)

Is that by the same artist of Miku of Vocaloid?


----------



## Arras (Apr 10, 2014)

MushGuy said:


> Is that by the same artist of Miku of Vocaloid?


Yes. The article says he's called Kei IIRC.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 10, 2014)

Arras said:


> Yes. The article says he's called Kei IIRC.


 

Oh boy...I had a feeling those were somehow related...oy vey...


----------



## Arras (Apr 10, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh boy...I had a feeling those were somehow related...oy vey...


He only did the character design as far as I'm aware though. I prefer huke's work myself.


----------



## lismati (Apr 10, 2014)

My hatred for anime aside, I can see exactly 0 ways in which this actually works out well. 
Oh, I forgot about giant tits on every female character, this will gather a massive fanbase.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Apr 10, 2014)

^This.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 10, 2014)

Continue down that path, anime industry.


----------



## Arras (Apr 11, 2014)

Veho said:


> Must be one of the rules of the internet. "If it exists, some mangaka will make a -tan out of it."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moe_anthropomorphism





> Erotic computer games _Like Life_ and _Monogokoro, Monomusume_ both feature home appliances as girls. These appliances include washing machines, alarm clocks, blackboard erasers, pillows, first aid boxes, cell phones, and even post boxes, among others. The very nature of such games, however, puts the main characters in unusual situations when the sex scene happens — such as essentially "having sex with the washing machine".


...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 11, 2014)

lismati said:


> My hatred for anime aside, I can see exactly 0 ways in which this actually works out well.


Hyperdimension Neptunia begs to differ, the weeaboo people like this sort of thing.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 11, 2014)

Okay, so Megadrive and Genesis are two different characters with Genesis being the stereotypical American cowgirl design.

That said, Megadrive/32X/Sega CD combination could've ended up being a horrible Human Centipede design.


----------

